# قواعد السلامة في منع الظلم والنجاة من مضاعفاته!



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


قواعد السلامة في منع الظلم والنجاة من مضاعفاته


Safety rules: to prevent injustices and to Survive 


from any complications​


كثيراً من المسئولين في العالم تغرهم مناصبهم وكبريائهم وسلطتهم وبطانتهم عن العدل وثقافة العدل وإعطاء الناس حقوقهم ومستحقاتهم ويحرم نفسه جنة التواضع ولين الجانب وصفاء النفس والسعي لقضاء حوائج الناس وعلى سعادتهم ورسم الإبتسامة على محياهم وأن يحب للآخرين ما يحب لنفسه وأهله،ويتعذر بأن ذلك النظام أو الواقع يملي عليه ذلك الظلم وبحجج وأعذار واهية وخالية من المسئولية و الواقعية والإنصاف والصدق والأمانة والإجتهاد. ثم إذا نقل من وظيفته أو تقاعد منها رأيناه يتباكى ويتحسر على تلك الأيام التي لم يعدل فيها والذي تَحمل خلالها حقوق الناس وإثم وخطر مظالمهم وما يترتب على ذلك من حوادث وإصابات وتمزق أسري وأمراض مهنية و نفسية وخسائر متنوعة ثم يقول ياليتني لم أفعل ذلك بكل بساطة...!.


وقد قرأت ووقفت على بعض تلك المظالم ،والقصص وهي في ذلك كثيرة سواء كانت من مدنيين أوعسكريين أو أرباب بيوت أو ربات بيوت والتي والله لم يعفوا أصحابها عن من ظلمهم سواء في ترقياتهم أو علاواتهم أوتقييمهم أو في دوراتهم وإبتعاثهم أو في منعهم من مناصب كانوا يستحقونها أو في إيذائهم بالإنذارات وخطابات التعهد والتضييق عليهم ،وعدم مراعاتهم ومراعاة أسرهم وصحتهم أو تكليفهم ما لا يطيقون أو التعسف في نقلهم إلى أماكن لا يريدونها وتشتيت أسرهم أو التعسف في منعهم من مميزات يتمتع بها الآخرين أو التسبب في فصلهم وقطع أرزاقهم وأهلهم أو غير ذلك...!.​


فالآن يستطيع كل مسئول في الحياة الدنيا أن يبرئ ذمته عن كل من كان يرئسهم سواء كانوا كثيراً أو قليلاً ولو كانت مسئوليته فقط عن شخص واحد لأنك إذا غادرت ذلك الكرسي وذلك المكان لأي سبب فلن تستطيع رفع المظالم عن من أحرقته بنار ظلمك وجورك وأصبح يعاني منها صباح مساء وقد تكون أسرته كلها تعاني من ذلك الظلم. ولعظم خطر الظلم ومايترتب عليه فقد حرمه الله على ذاته سبحانه وتعالى، وحرمه على الناس وعلى الجن وجميع المخلوقات ،وجعل أول ما يقضى يوم القيامة في المظالم فيقتص كل واحد منك بقدر مظلمته فإذا فنيت حسناتك أخذت سيئاتهم ثم طرحت عليك ثم تطرح في النار. 



فجزاء نار الظلم في الدنيا نار جهنم في الآخرة .فكما تدين تدان.



فهل سعينا للنجاة والسلامة في الدنيا من هذه المظالم والحقوق أم أن التسويف والكبر والغرور والمغريات والشيطان وبطانة السوء تحول دون ذلك.
والذي يسلي النفس المظلومة هو أننا نودع الكثير من الموتى ولم نرى أحداً أدخل معه في قبره لا كرسياً ولا منصباً ولا مالاً ولا جاها ولا خليلاً ولا حارساً ولا ابنائاً ولا شيء إلا كفنه وعملة. فماذا أنتم فاعلون؟! وماذا أنتم قائلون؟!

اللهم نجنا من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة ونجنا من الظلم والظالمين.
سؤال يجب أن لا تنساه أبداً لقد ظلمت فهل أستطيع أن أتلافى خطر ذلك الظلم وما يترتب عليه في الدنيا والآخرة؟! والمثل يقول يا بخت من بات مظلوماً ولا بات ظالماً).​


ومن الآن فل يكن شعارنا رد الحقوق إلى أهلها ورفع الظلم عن المظلومين أيا كانوا، وسامحني وأعف عني إن انا ظلمتك في يوم من الأيام.​


- وقفه: إن تشريعات وقواعد وأنظمة السلامة عامة معك أينما كنت فأهتم بها تهتم بك وتوفر لك الجو الآمن والسليم والصحي دائماً وأبداً بإذن الله.وأخيراً نتمنى للجميع حياة سعيدة وأياماً جميلة وأزمنة مديدة، وصياماً مبرور وذنباً مغفور وسعياً مشكور، ودعوة متقبلة وخاتمة حسنة..المصدر كتاب دليل الأمن والسلامة والصحة المهنية والعامة في المنزل والطريق والعمل..... ..............................................​

المؤلف​​

محمد بن علي المطوع​​

عضو الجمعية العربية للأمن الصناعي سابقاً​​

حوالي 30عام من الخبرة في جميع تخصصات إدارة السلامة وأبحاثها.​​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل
بارك الله فيك
ووفقنا الله في المساهمة في رفع القليل من المظالم


----------

